# What's a good excuse for skipping class - please read



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I doubt my normal reasons will work, even though they're true.

So, any ideas?
I started my new medication today, if that's any help. I could always make up some temporary bothersome side effect like I got a bad headache and had to lay down.

My parents would believe that.

:sigh I just don't want them to end up making me feel bad about it again. I can't talk to my dad about it, I don't even think he and my mom have discussed my SA much, so he's kind of just like "you've got to stop missing class!".


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Not the answer you want to hear. But yesterday I went to work and it was just horrendous. I was tired, fighting anxiousness, avoiding certain people but being careful not to look like I was being rude. Evaluating people etc etc. Go to class and give yourself permission to function imperfectly. Your future is worth the effort.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I realize that. And I'm not doing it so much that it would get me kicked out. It's just...you do what you gotta do. You should understand that. Doing things I hate just brings me down. I attend school when I need to. Pass in hoemwork. get most of my projects, etc. done and manage to keep average marks.

But there are those days where you know you have to go to a class and do something you dread. And you just can't do it, it's not at all possible for you to get into that "I can do this" mindset. Those are the times I skip class.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I understand and apologize for harshness. I have done the same thing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You don't have to apologize.

I know I'm being all angsty about it. it just really is that hard.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I know, and sometimes I push people just to "do it" in spite. But getting to that point takes some practice and stuff. Thanks for not holding it against me.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm going to sound like an unbelievable ***** here.

Go to class.

Take it from me. I'm sure everyone on this board has skipped something they've dreaded. Go to class now, when you're 17 years old and work in a little exposure therapy *now* before you're thirty years old, like me, and struggling to go to wherever you need to go. 

And when you're 30 years old, like me, and where you need to go involves collecting a paycheck, you'll be glad you built up a tolerance to crappy situations when you were seventeen.

Just some advice. :stu

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Kelly said:


> Take it from me. I'm sure everyone on this board has skipped something they've dreaded. Go to class now, when you're 17 years old and work in a little exposure therapy *now* before you're thirty years old, like me, and struggling to go to wherever you need to go.
> 
> And when you're 30 years old, like me, and where you need to go involves collecting a paycheck, you'll be glad you built up a tolerance to crappy situations when you were seventeen.
> 
> ...


You have a point there


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Exposure is key. I will also sound like a b!tch but here goes.

I just went through the most horendous experience ever(you can read about it in the thread called "Can you say HELL"). I managed to go to that class everday and had to sit in the middle of the class and talk for like 15min daily. I did it, and it helped a little. If i didnt go to class for those 5 days, I would probablly feel even worse. 

And average marks arent going to cut it anymore in college, especially if you are going to grad/med/law school afterwards.

Good Luck.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah sometimes I find I feel worse when i don't go, like I know I'm letting myself down but I'd much rather not have to deal with it "because it's not fair and it sucks blah blah blah".


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

illusionof_happiness said:


> Yeah sometimes I find I feel worse when i don't go, like I know I'm letting myself down but I'd much rather not have to deal with it "because it's not fair and it sucks blah blah blah".


I almost always felt worse when I didn't go. For some reason that never seemed to stop me from doing it.

No matter how much sense going meant some days I just COULD NOT make myself go. I needed that outside push. I use drugs for that oustide push nowadays =P


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha, I would absolutely LOVE it if my drugs gave me that outside push.

Unfortunately antidepressants alone are sh*t for social anxiety for most people - myself included.

Next doctor appointment I'll probably ask for K-pin (he he) again. My doctor got all sympathetic when I told her Effexor didn't work. And this new one I'm on..I don't know, my hopes aren't too high.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

illusionof_happiness said:


> Haha, I would absolutely LOVE it if my drugs gave me that outside push.
> 
> Unfortunately antidepressants alone are sh*t for social anxiety for most people - myself included.
> 
> Next doctor appointment I'll probably ask for K-pin (he he) again. My doctor got all sympathetic when I told her Effexor didn't work. And this new one I'm on..I don't know, my hopes aren't too high.


Oh I wasn't talking about legally prescribed drugs =P


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I figured lol, but still.


----------

